# plz grammar help!!!



## graudeejs (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it correct to say (is spelling also correct?):

"Meet the Real Heroes of modern age...
...they make internet running behind the scene"


----------



## adamk (Feb 18, 2009)

That's definitely not correct...  This would be better:

"Meet the Real Heroes of the modern age...
...  They make the internet run behind the scenes."

Adam


----------



## anomie (Feb 18, 2009)

Not to nitpick, but unless "Real Heroes" is a proper noun it would probably be better to write: 


> Meet the real heroes of the modern age. They make the Internet run behind the scenes.


----------



## Djn (Feb 18, 2009)

Depending on the nuances you want, there's a number of more and less elegant variations on that second sentence, e.g. "Making the internet work, from behind the scenes" or "They work behind the scenes, keeping the internet running". 

The current form can be read a few ways, such as  "they are responsible for the behind-the-scenes parts of the internet". It's clear to me what you mean, but you probably want to find a form that's as hard to misunderstand as possible. (It can even make sense as "They make the internet run away to behind the scenes", but it'd take an odd sort of person to think that was what you meant.)


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 18, 2009)

lol, thank you very much....
uh, to bad i asked so late.....
oh well, I'll just render 17 wallpapers (different sizes) again


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2009)

[never mind]


----------



## hitest (Feb 18, 2009)

Not to be a complete ass-hat, but, grammer is spelled grammar.   I very-much appreciate the knowledge that you have about FreeBSD!


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank for correcting me. It's good when someone can show you, your mistakes


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2009)

On the subject of corrections: you usually write 'bough' where you mean 'both'.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll try to remember that, some words are like pain in ass for me


----------



## hitest (Feb 18, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Thank for correcting me. It's good when someone can show you, your mistakes



No problem, you are welcome.   I will need your help sometimes as you know much more than I do about FreeBSD.


----------



## morbit (Feb 19, 2009)

Hate to say that, but all your wallpapers have "screne".


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 19, 2009)

morbit said:
			
		

> Hate to say that, but all your wallpapers have "screne".



what? [dictionary is not available]



FCK, thank god 99.9 are on my page.....
i will render new....


----------

